# Word of the Day: Salopettes



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Salopettes: a garment worn for skiing, consisting of trousers reaching to the chest and held up by straps.

LOVED salopettes back in my old skiing days, so comfy.


----------



## Jules (Nov 5, 2020)

I never knew I was wearing salopettes.  Bet no one else on the hill knew they were either.  I don’t miss them or the sport.  Brrr.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Jules said:


> *I never knew I was wearing salopettes.  Bet no one else on the hill knew they were either*.  I don’t miss them or the sport.  Brrr.


ROFLMAO!

I'll bet they didn't either, Jules!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Jules said:


> I never knew I was wearing salopettes.  Bet no one else on the hill knew they were either.  I don’t miss them or the sport.  Brrr.


I have always known them as bib pants.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 5, 2020)

For snowmobiling I made a salopettes of  a nylon quilted fabric.
The  top  was more like a vest so maybe it would be considered a  jump suit?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> For snowmobiling I made a salopettes of  a nylon quilted fabric.
> The  top  was more like a vest so maybe it would be considered a  jump suit?


Love the sounds of it, Sliver!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 5, 2020)

@Aunt Marg,, they were  warm ,,but heaven forbid if  nature  called while out in the snow.

Climate change affected NW PA no longer gets the winters it got in the  mid 70s.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> @Aunt Marg,, they were  warm ,,but heaven forbid if  nature  called while out in the snow.
> 
> Climate change affected NW PA no longer gets the winters it got in the  mid 70s.


ROFLMAO!

Yes, lots of fussing! 

I'm laughing pleasantly right now, Sliver, just thinking about the baby and toddler years in our house. As sure as the sun rises each and every day, it was like Murphy's Law, I'd bundle up my kids, send them out to play, and sure enough someone would be back, because they either wet their pants, or they needed to use the bathroom.

Unzip and off with the winter jacket, off with the bib snow pants, off with the outer pants, off with the underpants, race down to the bathroom with said kid, toilet time, then back into the kitchen to redress them.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 5, 2020)

Tell a farmer he's wearing salopettes and you may end up
in a manure spreader!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2020)

From the definition of this word of the day I would say that describes what my father wore fishing but he just called them "waders."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> From the definition of this word of the day I would say that describes what my father wore fishing but he just called them "waders."


The big ugly green ones? LOL!


----------

